# Help me identify this guys



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello

First sorry about mi english

In the store said that 1 and 2 was melanocromis interruptus and they was the same but then they change color and now are like this

1









1









2









3









The last one I dont have idea

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

M. interruptus males change from the orange juvenile/female coloration to what you see in the first pictures. Fish number 2 is a female.

The third fish could be a male interruptus as well. Did he start out orange, or has he always been this color?


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for answer!

The first and second fish start orange but then the number one change to that color (its like brown) and the other one (number two) is always orange. But they have a good size like 5 inches and never make a spawn. They are always figthing betwen eachoder!

And the number 3 always was this color, even when was like 2 inches and now is like 4-5"

So I dont understand because you are sayn that all are interruptus but 1 and 2 dont look like interruptus

By the way, the number 3 does'nt spawn and always is very quiet.


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello :-?


----------



## Cathje (Nov 15, 2007)

1: mel. interruptus - subadult male
2: mel. interruptus - female

3: doesn't look like a mel. interruptus to me, maybe a _male mel. johanni_ (?)








profile: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=760


----------



## Alexcescr (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks!

Here is the one and two when I buy them last year

1









2


----------

